# Festplatte wechseln - XP behalten



## Ossi (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe in meinem Rechner unter XP Prof. 2 Festplatten (13,5 GB ATA 100 mit System und 80 GB ATA 133). Nun möchte ich nach einem Prozessorupgrade mit dem System auf die schnellere Platte umziehen.  Das Umziehen mit Bordmitteln von XP setzt leider voraus, daß man auf der neuen Platte nochmal komplett XP installieren muß. Außerdem habe ich gehört, daß es damit Probleme geben soll. Von Norton Ghost habe ich leider nur eine Lightversion. Ich habe aber gehört, daß es auch mit Powerquest Partition Magic gehen soll. Ich habe die Version 8. Kann mir jemand dazu helfen


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Dezember 2003)

knoppix runterladen.

Beide platten mounten.
Komplett die Daten kopieren.


----------



## Ossi (16. Dezember 2003)

Ha, ha, ich wollte aber bei Windows bleiben und nicht auf Linux umsteigen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Dezember 2003)

Erm, ich behaupte mal Chris meinte:

Du nimmst eine Knoppix CD bottest von der das System und kannst dann von der alten HD auf die neute HD umkopieren, da das Windows nicht läuft und somit die Daten kopiert werden können.

(Knoppix bootet nur von CD und verändert nicht den Boot-Sektor es werden soweit mir bekannt nur wenige temporäre Dateinen auf den Festplatten angelegt!


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ossi _
> *Ha, ha, ich wollte aber bei Windows bleiben und nicht auf Linux umsteigen *



Habe ich ja auch nicht von geredet.
Knoppix bootet das System von CD, ohne das du Linux installieren brauchst. 

Dann kopierst du dein Windows und bootest ohne CD. Von Linux keine Spur, aber deine Platte 
hast du gewechselst.

Erst überlegen, oder bei nichtverständnis nachfragen, dann lachen.


----------



## Obl (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

mach einfach ein Image mit Partition Magic und spiels auf der andren Platte wieder ein, ist der einfachste Weg....

Gruß Obl


----------



## zeromancer (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Obl _
> *Hi,
> 
> mach einfach ein Image mit Partition Magic und spiels auf der andren Platte wieder ein, ist der einfachste Weg....
> ...



Hi!

Ähm mit Partition Magic kann man keine Images erstellen, dazu benötigst Du Drive Image bzw. Deploycenter - Image Center. Der Hersteller (Powerquest) ist allerdings derselbe. BTW: ist Powerquest nicht verkauft worden? Habe da so was in Erinnerung, ging über den Heise Ticker.

@Ossi: wenn Du mit Drive Image Dein System kopiert hast, kannst Du den unbenutzen Platten Platz (die verbleibene Partition) mit Hilfe von XP einrichten - ohne Partition Magic.


----------



## Ossi (22. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich habe das Wochenende kopiert und geschraubt, doch das Ergebnis ist, daß man mit XP kein Betriebssystem auf eine andere Festplatte clonen kann oder soll !

Noch einmal:
an primary master --> Festplatte 13,5 GB, 1. Partition Windows XP, 2. Partition frei
an primary slave --> Festplatte 80 GB, 4 Partitionen a´ 20 GB, auf der ersten Partition möchte ich das gern das neue XP haben.
Alle Partitionen sind NTFS formatiert (NTFS Plus)

Ich habe mit Partition Magic beide Partitionen der ersten Platte gleich groß gemacht und danach mit Norton Ghost (unter DOS) das nicht in Benutzung befindliche Windows auf die 2. Partition der ersten Platte kopiert (Partition ---> Partition).
Danach habe ich unter Windows XP das unbenutzte Windows der 2. Partition auf die erste Partition der 2. Platte kopiert.
Nun habe ich die 2. Platte als Master gejumpert und die 1. Platte abgeklemmt. Nach einem Neustart mit den Bootdisketten von Partition Magic wollte ich die erste Partition als Startpartition setzen, aber, Part. Magic sieht die Platte als dynamisches Laufwerk und bietet mir nur Formatieren an.
Mit einer 98er Bootdiskette und FDISK habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit, weil die Platte NTFS-formatiert ist.
Nun dachte ich es auf die harte Tour zu probieren und legte die Installations-CD von XP ein, in der Hoffnung nach angefangener Installation einfach abzubrechen, damit wenigstens der MBR geschrieben wird. Jedoch sieht die Installations-CD die Platte auch nur als dynamisches Laufwerk und will vor der Installation formatieren.
Im Datenträgermanager von XP habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden, das dynamische Laufwerk umzuwandeln. Auch habe ich nichts gefunden, um die NTFS-formatierten Partionen wieder in FAT umzuwandeln.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee


----------



## zeromancer (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich wiederhole mich: Drive Image ist das Tool, das Du brauchst, Nortom Ghost  ist meiner Meinung nach unbrauchbar für solche Fälle wie Deinen.


----------



## tuxracer (23. Dezember 2003)

Und falls Ihr Pech habt gehen beide nicht.


Seit ich mir das dritte System mit Ghost oder auch Drive Image geschreddert hab, verwende Ich nur noch Linux dd


dies wäre der LinuxBefehl, um Festplatten partitionen zu clonen.


Weil das mit dem mounten und kopieren wird nix, wenn NTFS mit im Spiel ist.


----------



## Robert Steichele (23. Dezember 2003)

Also ich hab beruflich schon hunderte Platten mit Drive Image oder auch Ghost geklont, oder Images gezogen. Nie gabs Probleme. Du mußt nur die richtige Platte als Qelle angeben 

PS: Powerquest wurde Symantec übernommen, mal schauen wies weiter geht.


----------



## call_me_berti (19. September 2004)

*Ghost Probleme*

Hatte beim clonen von windows XP mit Ghost 2003 (Partition auf Partition) schon öfter mal Probleme... 

In der Theorie:
von Masterplatte (alt) die 1.Partition (primary) auf die Slaveplatte (neu) 1.Partition (primary) von Ghost (Partition auf Partition) kopieren lassen, dann Slave zu Master jumpern und die alte Platte raus...

in der Praxis
passiert es mir leider öfter, daß WinXp auf der neuen Platte zwar startet, aber nur bis zum blauen Anmeldebilschirm - das Win Logo auf hellblauem Hintergrund - auf die Einblendung der Benutzer wartet man dann aber vergeblich - das wars dann nämlich. Maus bewegt sich, aber alles andere incl. auch  Ctrl-Alt-Entf.  zwecklos.

Kennt jemand das Problem / Ursache und weiß Abhilfe ?


----------



## Nightcrawler (19. September 2004)

Mein Vorschlag lautet.

Mit Norton Ghost ein normales Platten (Partion) Image des vorhanden WinXP erstellen. Am besten gleich beim Image erstellen auf CD oder DVD brennen lassen.

Dann die Platten umjumpern.

Image DVD oder CD in Laufwerk einlegen(da die Datenträger jetzt bootfähig sind). Booten.

Mit dem nun erscheinenen DOS Menue Image auf neu Partion aufspielen.

Also da braucht man nichts mit der Option "Clonen" zu machen.

Und man sogar ncoh ein Image von der Systempartion für Notfälle.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Nightcrawler


----------



## Amegon (29. September 2004)

bezüglich  Dynamisches Laufwerk, vielleicht hast du mal unter Verwaltung deine Feestplatte zu einer Dynamischen gemacht, wenn ja, dieses umwandeln geht zwar richtig schön schnell, aber laut Microsoft ist kein zurückumwandeln möglcih weshalb man 1. alle daten sichern soll 2. alle partitionen löschen 3. neu erstellen 4. wieder alles drauftun soll.
das bei einem winXP cd boot die Festplatte nicht benutzt werden kann könnte das mit dem dynamischen bestätigen, da meines wissens bei der Installation mit keinem Dynamischen laufwerk umgegangen werden kann.

wegen image clonen, da gibt es ncoh eine kleinigkeit, kann leider dazu nur andeutungen machen, da ich von dem thema zuletzt vor etwa 1 jahr gehört habe, wenn du deine festplatte absicherst dann ist es kein weiteres problem ein image zu erstellen und dies irgendwann mal drüberzuspielen. wenn du aber mehrere pcs  im selben netzwerk betreiben willst, die alle das selbe image verwenden musst du zuvor eine spezielle systemnummer mittels eines befehls entfernen. dannach kannst du das image erstellen, und nach dem nächsten neustart erstellt sich windows wieder eine neue nummer. scheinbar gibt es konflikte wenn mehrere rechner die selbe nummer verwenden. kann aber leider weder den befehl dafür nennen, noch wie diese nummer/id genau bezeichnet wird, aber müsste unter microsoft sicher 'irgendwo' zu finden sein.
wie weit das image programme bereits erledigen ist mir unklar

mfg. Nils Reichert


----------



## RealPax (29. September 2004)

Hallo erst mal,

meine Empfehlung bei der Benutzung von Ghost:

Festplatte duplizieren auswählen, nicht nur die Partition spiegeln.

Hat bei mir schon mehrfach, auch unter XP geklappt. 

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## Amegon (25. November 2008)

oops, meine erste antwort ignorieren. war eine email antowrt. und in dem kontext passt das überhaupt nicht.
also probleme hatte ich auch schon mit so programmen. aber grundsätzlich kannst du ja wenig falsch machen, falls es nciht klappt.
wegen programmleichen würde ich xp eh immer neu installieren. und dann einfach nur die programme wieder installieren, die du eh benötigst.
aber thread ist wohl eh shcon zuu old *g*


----------

